# Pine corner robe



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I started this project on Thursday and am happy how it has come on.
I have the rails on order and have the hinges and knobs to fit. Needs another coat of wax yet too.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Now, that is superb, Alan.
Really nice work. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Alan..

I'm not a big fan of knotty pine, but I gotta tell ya, that is one fine looking piece of furniture!! very well done! fit and finish looks great!! I might just have to reconsider my stand *S*...

Mind if I ask you finishing schedule? I really like how there seems to be little lost in the character of the wood due to 'over' finishing........again, nicely done...

bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mailee said:


> I started this project on Thursday and am happy how it has come on.
> I have the rails on order and have the hinges and knobs to fit. Needs another coat of wax yet too.


Very nice, Alan.

I like the proportion of the door panels.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes Bill. I start by sanding the pine with 120 grit then I use a 50/50 mix of sanding sealer and thinnner and rub this on with a cloth. When this is dry which is not long I lightly sand this down with 320 grit paper. I then apply the wax with a cloth rubbing well into the grain and finally polish it with a soft bristle brush on my drill. The sanding sealer helps even out the patchiness that pine is famous for. HTH.


----------



## Neil Moon (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice Job great idea for our small british homes.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I got the corner wardrobe fitted today. Customer was very happy with them and has ordered a wall full for the other bedroom.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Alan

========



mailee said:


> Well I got the corner wardrobe fitted today. Customer was very happy with them and has ordered a wall full for the other bedroom.


----------

